
Japanese flu drug 'clearly effective' in treating coronavirus, says China - yusufaytas
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/18/japanese-flu-drug-clearly-effective-in-treating-coronavirus-says-china
======
aazaa
> Medical authorities in China have said a drug used in Japan to treat new
> strains of influenza appeared to be effective in coronavirus patients,
> Japanese media said on Wednesday.

It's very important to consider the source here. Getting reliable information
from China has not been easy. Details mean everything in drug development
work, and the reports about favipiravir have been sketchy at best.

